# Gentoo Installer neue Live DVD 10.1

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich habe mir mal die neue Live DVD (livedvd-x86-amd64-32ul-10.1.iso) heruntergeladen.

Erst mal ganz geniales Teil. Läuft auf einem aktuellen Rechner ohne Probleme mit dem neuen KDE.

Danke an die "Ersteller"!

Nun meine Frage:

Wo ist denn der Installer in dieser DVD? Wollte das gerne mal ausprobieren. Hatte gestern mal den von der 2008 CD getestet. Leider ist das Update auf ein aktuelles System wegen vieler Fehler in den ebuilds nicht ganz einfach und hat mich ca. 6h Stunden gekostet.

Tipp an dieser Stelle: Festplatte zuerst manuell mit fdisk einrichten dann klappt es besser.

Deshalb wollte ich das eigentlich ganz gute Installerteil mal mit einem aktuelleren System testen.

Nur finde ich es hier nicht. Oder habe ich die falsche DVD?

G. R.

----------

## Tinitus

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mir mal die neue Live DVD (livedvd-x86-amd64-32ul-10.1.iso) heruntergeladen.
> 
> Erst mal ganz geniales Teil. Läuft auf einem aktuellen Rechner ohne Probleme mit dem neuen KDE.
> ...

 

Ich denke ich habs gefunden:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/installer/

Schade...

G. R.

----------

## Max Steel

ICh möchte dir ans Herz legen Gentoo über den empfohlenen Weg zu installieren:

Für 32bit Installationen:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml

Für 64bit Installationen:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml

----------

## Tinitus

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> ICh möchte dir ans Herz legen Gentoo über den empfohlenen Weg zu installieren:
> 
> Für 32bit Installationen:
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml
> ...

 

Hallo,

ist schon klar....aber zum Testen bzw. Schnellinstall ist es schon OK. Habe es einmal getestet. War begeistert. Leider ist die 2008 Version absolut Out of Date.....

G. R.

----------

